# World War 3 Timeline



## ww3 (23 Nov 2010)

This is my predictions for World War 3. In no way do I support a major war. I just have a wild imagination and Im a fan of war themed things.

End of 2010 - US army begins to transport troops and weapons to South Korea. 

Beginning of 2011 - North Korea Attacks the city of Yeoncheon with artillery and bombers. Slowly making an aggressive advance into South Korea.

Beginning-Mid 2011 - Major battles has taken place resulting in hundreds of thousands of deaths. North Korea captures the city of Yeocheon. Civilians near the northern border evacuate to Seoul.

Mid 2011 - Seoul is heavily fortified with Coalition and South Korean military. Awaiting the inevitable battle of Seoul. The tension increases drastically when North Korea and the US seriously threatens to use their nuclear weapons. The US prepare their battleships and carriers to the eastern part of North Korea. 

Mid 2011 - North Korea start their advance into Seoul. Major tank battles and artillery barrages occur around the northern edge of Seoul. The US exchange fire with North Korean army in eastern fishing towns. US deploys paratroopers and a Normandy style invasion occurs. 

Mid-End of 2011 - Battle for Seoul continues for many months. Total casualties of civilians and soldiers reach 8 million. Seoul is in ruins and coalition forces retreat south.

End 2011 - North Korea captures Seoul. US forces capture the fishing towns and prepare to make an aggressive move towards the capital of North Korea, Pyongyang. US special forces are deployed all over North Korea in suspected Uranium enrichment facilities. 

End of 2011 - North Korea creates a stronghold on Seoul. They retreat some forces back to North Korea to defend against the US. Battle for land occur throughout the north part of South Korea and East part of North Korea. The world finds out that China and Iran have been secretly giving weapons and knowledge to make Nukes for years. Iran begins to secretly send massive amounts of forces to the Atlantic ocean. The US realize this and begin to gather troops. China refuses to aid North Korea in the war.

Start of 2012 -  Iranian Air Force does a surprised attack on army bases in Delaware, Washington D.C, New Jersey and Massachuchets. The eastern part of the US is unprepared and is crippled as a result of these attacks. Iran makes their advance to Washington D.C and New York City. North Korea has created a fully functional missile that can carry a warhead across the Ocean. They share their knowledge with Iran and they begin to develop these missiles.

Beginning-Mid 2012 - Major battles occur around Washington D.C and New York. Iranian forces begin to soften up major cities by bombing them. Firefights occur in Time Square and on Capitol Hill.

Mid 2012 - Casualties are now over 21 million. US forces push back Iranian army back the border.Coalition forces slowly recapture parts South Korea. Iran's army is completely decimated by the US. US forces in North Korea continue to bomb strategic locations. North Korea is forced to withdraw even more troops to defend their motherland.

Mid-End 2012 - US begin to wipe out the remaining Iranian forces in the Atlantic. Coalition forces begin to recapture Seoul, major fighting goes on for weeks.Seoul is eventually taken over and most of the North Korean army retreats back into North Korea. Coalition forces in the south and east continue to pressure North Korea and Pyongyang is near. 

End of 2012 - Pyongyang is nearly surrounded and the largest bombing raid in history has just begun. US and British forces begin to step foot into the Middle East making their advance to Tehran. Pyongyang is bombed into oblivion and North Korea and Iran are getting desperate. They hide their Nuclear weapons away from the battle and contemplate using them. The Coalition forces know this and race to find the Nuclear weapons become priority number 1.

December 20,2012 - Pyongyang has been overwhelmed and coalition forces continue to move north to fight the remaining North Korean army. World War 3 has caused approximately 43 million casualties world wide. North Korea and Iran can not accept defeat and they are resorted to only one more option... Nuclear Weapons. 

December 21, 2012 - North Korea and Iran agrees to launch their Nuclear Weapons at the same time. One nuke hits the peninsula of the Koreas... gathered coalition forces in the area are vaporized. North Korea sends the remaining arsenal of Nukes to the US and Iran launches a Nuke at London and the rest to US. The nukes devastate the world...and major cities in the US are now completely gone. Massive scaled nuclear infernos spread across the US and slowly spread across Canada and Mexico. Each nuke creating a fire the size of several states.... surviving citizens try to put the fires without success. They are helpless and can only watch their country burn and collapse. Every major country in the world send emergency forces to affect regions... this is the largest emergency effort in the history of mankind..... to be continued???


----------



## Spanky (23 Nov 2010)

ww3 said:
			
		

> I just have a wild imagination


  
Apparently.


----------



## Occam (23 Nov 2010)

_Somebody_ needs to switch to decaf.


----------



## Final (23 Nov 2010)

Looks to me as another person worried about the end of the world in 2012.  If you notice, the last date in this persons calendar is in fact the predicted date of the end of the world.  But nonetheless, Impressive imagination.


----------



## bdave (23 Nov 2010)

Impressive? No.
I think this is spam.

There's a website out there called http://www.threeworldwars.com/

I don't think it's a coincidence.
2012 is when the Mayan Calendar ends, and starts off.
So basically we're flipping from December, to January.
That's all it is.

edit: God damnit I am such an idiot. I meant to award -150 MP, instead I gave him +150. :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

I'm curious as to how the Iranian Air Force got across the Atlantic.


----------



## lethalLemon (23 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how the Iranian Air Force got across the Atlantic.



As am I...

Must be those Supersecretstealthninja jets


----------



## Final (23 Nov 2010)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> As am I...
> 
> Must be those Supersecretstealthninja jets


No no no, We all know that there are supersecretninjarefueling bases under the Atlantic Ocean!  They've been there for the last 50 years just waiting for this moment in time.  And when the super jets dive into the ocean to be refueled, they'll come out with nuclear warheads just ready to be shot into US soil.  Now this is planning!

Does anyone notice the only time Canada is mentioned is when "nuclear infernos spread across the US and slowly spread across Canada and Mexico."  I'd figure we'd at least have some sort of part in these wars.  ww3, Your imagination is rude!  At least include us Canadians in your wars. =[


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Impressive? No.
> I think this is spam.
> 
> edit: God damnit I am such an idiot. I meant to award -150 MP, instead I gave him +150. :blotto:



That's okay.  I deducted 300 points, 150 for you and 150 for me.


----------



## lethalLemon (23 Nov 2010)

Final said:
			
		

> No no no, We all know that there are supersecretninjarefueling bases under the Atlantic Ocean!  They've been there for the last 50 years just waiting for this moment in time.  And when the super jets dive into the ocean to be refueled, they'll come out with nuclear warheads just ready to be shot into US soil.  Now this is planning!
> 
> Does anyone notice the only time Canada is mentioned is when "nuclear infernos spread across the US and slowly spread across Canada and Mexico."  I'd figure we'd at least have some sort of part in these wars.  ww3, Your imagination is rude!  At least include us Canadians in your wars. =[



We offer peace treaties with Double-Doubles and Honey Cruellers. In the event they refuse our offer, we shall assemble the 69th Royal Canadian Moose Brigade and attack full force with titanium-reinforced hockey sticks


----------



## Swingline1984 (23 Nov 2010)

Final said:
			
		

> No no no, We all know that there are supersecretninjarefueling bases under the Atlantic Ocean!  They've been there for the last 50 years just waiting for this moment in time.  And when the super jets dive into the ocean to be refueled, they'll come out with nuclear warheads just ready to be shot into US soil.  Now this is planning!
> 
> Does anyone notice the only time Canada is mentioned is when "nuclear infernos spread across the US and slowly spread across Canada and Mexico."  I'd figure we'd at least have some sort of part in these wars.  ww3, Your imagination is rude!  At least include us Canadians in your wars. =[



Somebody watched too much G.I.JOE as a kid.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Nov 2010)

ww3 said:
			
		

> This is my predictions for World War 3. In no way do I support a major war. I just have a wild imagination and Im a fan of war themed things.
> 
> End of 2010 - US army begins to transport troops and weapons to South Korea.
> 
> ...


Mid 2011: the US "supplies" North Korea with dozens of nuclear weapons.  The glow from the former North Korea can be seen from Saturn.

Meanwhile, in a bunker far away, the music dances to the Technoviking!  All hail!


----------



## Journeyman (23 Nov 2010)

ww3 said:
			
		

> ..... to be continued???


Preferably not.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2010)

ww3 said:
			
		

> *Beginning of 2011* - North Korea Attacks the city of Yeoncheon with artillery and bombers. Slowly making an aggressive advance into South Korea.



Somebody better tell North Korea they started too early.   :


----------



## Strike (23 Nov 2010)

But when will Skynet become self aware?


----------



## bdave (23 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's okay.  I deducted 300 points, 150 for you and 150 for me.



 ;D


----------



## Final (23 Nov 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Somebody watched too much G.I.JOE as a kid.


There is never "Too much" GI JOE!!  The sky's the limit!

And we all know when the enemy sees us Canadians riding into battle on our mooses (Is that right?) with our magnificent hockey sticks...They will know the war is over


----------



## HavokFour (23 Nov 2010)

How does Iran manage to make it over the ocean?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

What about the Heavy Bear Cavalry and the Caribou Light Horse?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> How does Iran manage to make it over the ocean?



They created a huge oil slick which had sludge so thick it was able to be used as an airstrip.  They snuck it around the Cape of Good Hope and used penquins to provide propulsion to hide their thermal signature.  Of course the penquins gave out at the equator due to the heat of the water, so they were adrift for the last few thousand nautical miles.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (23 Nov 2010)

Look at that! ww3 almost got it right: Opening moves ( ??? ) in late 2010 vice early 2011. and attack by NK on the island of Yeonpyeong instead of the city of Yeoncheon. 

Go figure ?


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Nov 2010)

He totally forgot the Nazi redeployment from their secret bases in Neu-Schwabenland.


----------



## xena (23 Nov 2010)

Final said:
			
		

> And we all know when the enemy sees us Canadians riding into battle on our mooses (Is that right?) with our magnificent hockey sticks...They will know the war is over



The four _*moose*_men of the apocalypse?



> _Excerpt from The Four Slappers of the Apocalypse._
> 
> And when I had opened the fourth beer, I heard the voice of the fourth beast say, Come and see.
> 
> And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and her that sat on him was the wife, and Hell followed with her......



But, but...  there's no mention of the zombie hoards...  and we all know THAT's gonna happen!

Oh yeah... "All hail, Technoviking", blah, blah, blah.


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Nov 2010)

All that matters is that we're safe in the Great White North.
-Skynet computer circuitry will freeze in the low temperatures.
-Zombie ligaments will tear in the low temperatures, and they will fall to pieces trying to get us.
-Far enough north that the nuclear fallout will have minimal effects. (Mass quantities of Maple Syrup also decrease the effects of radiation exposure don't cha know!) 
-And nobody cares about Canada.

All hail, Technoviking


----------



## Rafterman1 (23 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> All that matters is that we're safe in the Great White North.
> -Skynet computer circuitry will freeze in the low temperatures.
> -Zombie ligaments will tear in the low temperatures, and they will fall to pieces trying to get us.
> -Far enough north that the nuclear fallout will have minimal effects. (Mass quantities of Maple Syrup also decrease the effects of radiation exposure don't cha know!)
> ...



You answered everything that I was worried about.  I'll be able to sleep better now knowing were safe!


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> All hail, Technoviking


The Technoviking doesn't go to war.  War goes to the Technoviking!  Hail!
And now, HD goes Technoviking!


----------



## GAP (23 Nov 2010)

.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Nov 2010)

Here's a more likely scenario:

I go home tonight and tell my wife that I will be attending two mess dinners this weekend: one Friday and one Saturday night. Oh, and that means I have to travel for 6 hours on Friday to get to the first one. And she's staying home with the kids.

30 seconds after I finish talking, a small nuclear cloud rises over my house, which can be viewed by US Navy sensors near Bangor, Seattle. 

MIRV launched 60 seconds after I finish talking

The rest, as they say, is herstory....


----------



## FoverF (23 Nov 2010)

How did ww3's post count go to zero?

Shame?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Nov 2010)

FoverF said:
			
		

> How did ww3's post count go to zero?
> 
> Shame?


Posts in radio chatter don't add to ones post count.


----------



## Sapplicant (23 Nov 2010)

op:




(PS-> The Iranian jets make it over because they have a refuelling stop on the soon-to-be-re-discovered lost island of Atlantis. DUHHH!)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Nov 2010)

The Iranians are using their new flying boats and refuel at sea.


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2010)

I was just hoping it would end with the US nuking NK so badly that SK becomes a large island...oh well.

MM


----------



## MPwannabe (24 Nov 2010)

You forgot the point in the war when Kim Jong Ill sends his concubines to try and seduce the other world leaders......then kill them!


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Nov 2010)

Skynet became aware 2029
Acording to S.M. Sterling's book
T-2 Rising Storm
WW3 anything previous to that 
is Serena's and Clea's, and Alissa's
fault.
Cheer's 
Scoty B


----------



## mover1 (25 Nov 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Somebody watched too much G.I.JOE as a kid.



Hey man G.I. Joe was just the CIA's way to prepare our generation for the war on terrorism.  They saw the collapse of the soviet empire in the early 80's and needed to create a new enemy to keep the military industrial complex going.  That why they re-invented GI JOE and Cobra.....
JTF2 and the Taliban get the connect man.. get it....
Ok I have got to run my cell phone knows where I am and keeps putting it on my Facebook profile. Its big Brother dude. they are watching. eace:


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The Technoviking doesn't go to war.  War goes to the Technoviking!  Hail!
> And now, HD goes Technoviking!




So I've been meaning to ask you; When are you and Chuck Norris finally gonna have this alleged dance-off? Because if you do, odds are that your defeating him is what'll cause the first domino to fall in this WW3 theory. Ever hear of the butterfly effect, a$$hole? Yeah, your being such an awesome tough-guy is going to lead to North Korea shelling the hell out of Sum-Jung-Guy. So on behalf of the people of Earth;

Please. Spare us.


----------



## Loachman (25 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Ever hear of the butterfly effect, a$$hole? Yeah, your being such an awesome tough-guy is going to lead to North Korea shelling the hell out of Sum-Jung-Guy. So on behalf of the people of Earth;
> 
> Please. Spare us.



Excuse me...?

Please explain yourself, and either confirm or deny that I have interpreted your post correctly.


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Excuse me...?
> 
> Please explain yourself, and either confirm or deny that I have interpreted your post correctly.




If you check out he video he posted of himself at the Fuckparade (off-shoot of Loveparade) in Germany, circa 2000, you'd understand just how dangerous the possibility of a dance-off with Chuck Norris is. Seriously, it could open up a black hole that'll swallow the whole f***ing solar system in the blink of an eye. It's evan moar dangerous than the Large Hadron Collider. This is serious business. Super serious business. Seriously. Just as serious as the tone of this thread  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2010)

Actually, F*ckparade was created because LoveParade was getting too "commercial".  So, I suppose that since Chuck would strut at the Love Parade, and I at the F-parade, I guess then that WW3 would involve Love Parade vs F-Parade.  Old Skool (sic).  

Drop da (sic) beet (sic).



(sic)


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Old Skool (sic).
> 
> Drop da (sic) beet (sic).
> 
> ...




Oh.
No.
You.
Di(sic)in't.

Since Loveparade is no moar, expect to see Chuck at next year's F*ckparade. Da beet (sic);

Shall be (sic) dropped (sic).


(sic)

op:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Nov 2010)

Anphibious planes?  Specially built self contained launchers that move the planes over the water but do not drain fuel from the planes?


----------

